# Peavey Low Rider 18 pulgadas 800w rms



## johanssv (Oct 28, 2012)

alguien tendra los planos de la caja para los parlantes de peavey low rider en su modelo de 800w rms,es un sub y su modelo es el peavey qw 118


----------



## JBE (Oct 29, 2012)

www.peavey.com/products/download.cf...tional/00571290_3.pdf&name=Specifications.pdf

Saludos!


----------

